# 3rd (Not So Wide) Load- Triplets!



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

This is by far my most toughtest challenge- Premies, Triplets and first time mamma and too skinny. Rosebud - oh no.. she had her babies early. I really didnt expect triplets and feel so badly as I was sure she had only twins. This is really hard on her. She is a petite little Doe and this is her first time. I am exhausted as these babies are quite early and Rosebud is not wanting them to nurse. I have managed to get their tummy's full now for several feedings -wrestling with Rosebud to milk her out. She is just in so much pain. I don't see how I can be wrong about the due date of April 28th. I could be wrong but I don't think they are full term. They have the lung breathing thing going on like a preemie. Oh.. lots of work and massaging that udder.. Her milk vein on her belly is so tight and she is in great pain all over. The last baby (red one) it came out like a ball all curled up in thick birth sack.. I've never seen that before. They are all doing fairly well. Yes, I will have to bottle feed this time as the mamma is having such rough time. Poor Rosebud. I have been pouring all sorts of food and nutrition stuff into her. She is eating and drinking well but that placenta is still moving slowly out and her contractions are hurting so bad to get it out. I've have worked hard to get her nursing.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh here are the pictures. Rosebud is a very sweet gentle Doe. She is always careful with her horns. I put the balls on them last night because I can't keep them out of my face. I could lose an eye with her bumping her head around to see whats going on. She just has wilder horns. I could easily loose all 4 of these animals. Not good at all. Lots of work to keep babies like this and if they survive, well it will be amazing. they are doing well. I just can't get the mamma to nurse and have had to bottle feed them her milk. They got enough colostrum now so I am thinking to take at least one or two. It's too overwhelming for a first time mamma to have babies that won't nurse either.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry you are having such a problem. Milking her will help get the placenta out. You can also give her Oxytocin to help expel it. Once the placenta is out, you can give her a shot of Banamine for pain and swelling.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Hugs and lots of determined thoughts coming your way. I know the struggle with the preemie world. I had triplets in January born 10 days early. One dead, two live. One did great, and I am retaining as a future herd sire, one is a bottle baby at 13 weeks and is still in my house...

Keep trying to get them up and nursing. Even if they only latch on for a bit. Then bottle feed them to sustain them until they are stronger. I wish I had kept trying with my little guy. I feel he would have done better. However, with temps in the neg teens and twenties for 1 week after he was born, I got tired of going out like a snowman and brought him inside...

If you can get a steroid shot from the vet, it will help their lungs develop faster. Dexamthesone I believe it is called.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh I tried very hard... up half the night.. then up at 4:30 and my husband too helping hold the doe and the babies. Our backs are not up to this and I have exhausted my health so I can not keep trying to get Rosebud to nurse. I think over 6 hours I have trying to work on this situation. I washed the mammas udder 2 times, she appears to be bleeding quite a lot more than normal. Something wrong inside of her perhaps. I took the babies from her as she is doing poorly, in pain and stepping on them now and acting hysterical with flies buzzing around. Her placenta is looking out now and she is bleeding maybe from the last baby coming out so fast like a ball. One of the doelings just died, she had plenty of food in her & had pooped a lot of the dark, and the yellow both...just may have had underdeveloped tummy issues. This is the first one we have ever lost... and may loose all of them. I am hopeful for the red one. And so I knew it would feel this way and be hard emotionally. Rosebud is such a sweet doe.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Weird that they don't look premature too much to me but I think this is 13 days from the date. These are quite big for this little Doe even if premmie.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

:hug:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry Merry.  Hang in there. We had really preemie kids in November and 2 of the 3 triplets survived. We had to tube feed them for a couple days. Sounds like your kids are already ahead of mine at their age. Mine were 11 days early. We lost the biggest boy to floppy kid (brain swelling from traumatic birth? Or overfeeding) the day after birth. That was the first baby we lost and it was so hard. But mama goat and the other two kids survived. The mom was at deaths door before we induced her, and she bounced back as soon as she lost the afterbirth. We gave her banamine for her pain and that really seemed to help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I hope everyone else makes it for you.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They sure are healthy looking babies  check their teeth and see if they have come in yet. I do have to say you are doing g a great job!!! I would have already gave up and put them in the house to bottle feed. Maybe when poor mama feels better she will be a better mommy. It seems to take a toll on them when they have them early for some reason. Also a big congrats!!!! I love the little red one


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh I love the little red one. Congrats! And hang in there, you are doing a great job. I hope that everyone else makes it for you.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement. The mamma didnt make it. I know a lot of you have had your loss, and know it is hard and I just expected something eventually. (Weird, but we butcher our nonpet wethers and have no remorse) and cry over this as they expect us to take care of them. I have been told that usually by the 3rd year problems can catch up. Well, I feel so bad for little Rosebud & feel responsible as I think she may have been leaking and ended up with an infection of a sort inside. Her eyelids weren't that pale but she had quite a lot of blood in the urine when she peed. When that last red doeling came out.. so fast and in a ball shape, I think something went wrong then internally. She is shaped much like her mother so I thought she would not have trouble as her mother has not had any troubles. I was giving all the attention to the paints that were so wide as Rosebud seemed to be fine. So on we go now with the other two and hope they survive. They are taking bottle now and I am giving them tiny bits at a time. I am taking them out to their old grandma goat for hopes that she will adopt them while I bottle feed them. She wants a baby I hope to at least look after. Our dog wants to claim them as her puppies.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I Really didnt expect triplets this year from our does as it is all first timers. Our older doe didnt take. I never grained them at breeding to freshen, I think the acorns encouraged this. I also want to encourage those of you to check temperature on a prego doe that is leaking fluid. I assumed it was bladder pressure and it may have been but I also think she was having trouble with a possible bladder infection or a stone. It has been our first year giving more alfalfa and I believe we have to be careful of giving too much of it as it is so high in calcium. Rosebud may not have been getting the amount of minerals she needed to balance her calcium diet out and very well could have had a stone. Yes, pink urine flow yesterday so this is my guess. I don't know. Too big of babies for a small doe contributed. She was 2 years old.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Glad the others are doing fine tho. I will pray for you guys


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost her. I hope the twins do well for you and grandma takes them on so they have an adult goat to love and protect them.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I have only one goat that hates our dog as the two got off to a rough start in Shiloh's puppy spunk years and it is the 'grandma' goat.. she said with her facial expressions... "Pew.. you smell like Shiloh." and so I will try another day.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost her.  I know how hard that is. I cried for days after we lost our pregnant doe Poli in November. I never knew you could get so attached to a goat until we lost that one... I'm so happy for you that you have these babies from her to help with your hurting. They are both gorgeous!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh that is so hard. I know what you mean about crying over them tho. Funny how some affect you that way and others don't. You did what you could...


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yep, I loved that doe. I kept her only because her mother is my favorite doe and i have always sold her babies so this year, I kept the tiniest one- little Rosebud as her mamma was so bonded to her & nobody wanted a tiny doe anyway. I should have never bred her, she was too small perhaps and petite but she was shaped like her mamma.. Here is little Rosebud as a baby - she was such a sweet little doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie! Love her face.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

So sorry to her of your loss, my sympathies goes out to you in this hard time..


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

I sorry for your losses. 
With her coloring your dog looks like she could be their momma. Your two babies are beautiful and I hope they do well.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

The two babies are going to make. Their teeth have come through well and they are now latching on to the bottle times well. I am feeding very small amounts to them more often so they can adjust well. They are nearly same size as the tiny little doeling of Peony's and that is zipping around now and jumping at a week old.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that they are doing well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Merry, I am so sorry for the loss, it is hard. 

Glad the 2 are thriving, they are adorable, keep up the great work.


----------

